# Returned to Bad News



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I had intended to return from South Africa with news about the sport fishing there. But the 1st phone call I had today was regarding the death of my father while I was out of the country.

I'll have interesting info about the black bass fishing in SA soon, but, understandably, I'm dealing with more important things for the time being.

Be well, 2Coolers
Karl


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news Karl. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Karl, I pray God's blessings upon you in this time of grief. I pray for God to give you strength to endure the trials you will endure and the arrangements that you have to make. Please lean on your 2Cool family for support. Many of us have been there before and it is a very difficult time. Peace unto you my friend. Be strong.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry for your lose Karl. My thoughts and prayers going out for you and family.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent up.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Prayers sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The Sunbeam family sends out our heart felt condolences and prayers.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers for you, your family and friends.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for your thoughts & prayers, folks, they mean a lot to us. Like the song says "We get by with a little help from our friends" 

Remember, live each day as if it's your last. This has been a tough reminder of that


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O and I send our condolences. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Prayers for your family, during this time.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dad. We can only rejoice that he is now in a much better place...


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Folks. I'll get some news up about South African bass fishing when I can.
K


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Karl, i am deeply sorry for your loss. My prayers for you and your family have been sent. As RT said so well, many here have been through thia and are here for you.
Tom


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your father. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss .. God bless


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------

